
Splix.io - naftaliharris
http://splix.io/
======
qwertyuiop924
Yet another .io game. A pretty good one, too, but rather heavy on resources,
which tends to be a theme among the .io games.

Come on guys, test and optimize your code! it's not rocket science.

------
rednerrus
It could use better memory management.

~~~
danellis
No kidding -- after a couple of minutes of play, it brought my 32GB Mac to a
near halt.

~~~
iconjack
Doesn't that mean your OS is rather broken as well?

~~~
BoorishBears
Broken for respecting it's owners wish to run a program with most of the
resources available to it?

~~~
pritambaral
Tangentially related — and I'm not dissing on OS X here — but I really like
the Linux kernel's Magic SysRq keys. It's a simple concept: no matter what
software does, the hardware will always pass through the kernel first; so set
up special keybindings to command the kernel to do special things.

Alt-SysRq-f pulls out the OOM killer, which targets the worst memory abusing
process and just mercilessly kills it. It's super handy on a desktop OS that's
frequently pushed to its limits. Chrome eating too much RAM? Pull out Alt-
SysRq-f and kill the fattest Chrome process!

------
timdellinger
Confession: I had to uninstall the app from my iphone because it was eating up
too much of my time.

This game has a lot of interesting things to balance - defend my territory vs.
expand into new, deciding when to grab territory boldly and when to be
conservative, deciding whether another player is vulnerable to be cut off vs.
the risk you put yourself into by trying to cut them off.

There's complexity that emerges from a simple ruleset that's more interesting
than you'd think.

Also: watching other players to deduce their strategy, skill level,and
understanding of the game.

I'm surprised that more players don't expand diagonally, which seems to me to
be strategically strong.

I also like how the game requires different things as your territory grows:
early stages are about survival, middle stages about growth, later stages
involve defense. Oh, and I noticed that the youtube gamers enjoy it as well.

------
Kiro
For people saying this is the new agar.io/slither.io. There are loads of "io
games" nowadays competing to be the next big thing. This is just another
version of landix.io so it's nothing unique and will probably not be a
landslide success. It does look more polished though.

------
nicwest
game doesn't seem to require flash, but the ads(?) do, and if you don't have
flash, it blocks on the ad page seemingly indefinitely. FF 49.0.1 arch linux

~~~
hobarrera
No flash, no ads here. Played fine. ArchLinux Firefox 49.0.2.

------
dorianm
For those who like webgames:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/WebGames/](https://www.reddit.com/r/WebGames/)

And in particular multiplayer webgames:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/WebGames/comments/57v9jb/multiplaye...](https://www.reddit.com/r/WebGames/comments/57v9jb/multiplayer_monday/)

------
diimdeep
This game is broken in so many ways.

------
amelius
What technique does it use to keep the state consistent over all clients and
the server?

------
buremba
wow, it ates all the free memory available in the system regardless how much
it is.

------
nikolay
Wow! The reincarnation of Xonix [0] in multi-player! You should check out
Antix [1] as well!

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xonix](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xonix)

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antix_(video_game)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antix_\(video_game\))

~~~
cj180
thx nikolay!! I remember playing this game many years ago, but never managed
to find it online.

~~~
nikolay
And you can still do:
[http://www.vemix.com/Games/xonix/xonix.php](http://www.vemix.com/Games/xonix/xonix.php)

------
trymas
new agar.io/slither.io

though interesting to see how long and how well this game concept will evolve.

------
splix
I like the name

------
codesmitten
Quite hooked to it. Best rank #3 Yes its a little heavy on resources, but then
I was playing on my laptop so it was fine. A big thumbs up from me :)

------
Timucin
WebSocket connection is failing for me but it's probably because of my
workplace's network limitations.

Shame, I was quite excited when I first saw the game :)

------
phantom_oracle
The new agar.io , before that game became bloated :)

------
petercooper
Careful if you get addicted to simple games. This swallowed up several hours a
few weeks ago :-D

~~~
codesmitten
Yes quite addictive indeed.

------
rzr
Is it FLOSS ? or librejs friendly ?

------
mrgreenfur
It's a rogue-like snake landgrab . Great concept and lovely minimal execution.
More fun than it seems after 1 play.

~~~
lifeformed
How is it a roguelike?

~~~
pmontra
That would be interesting. This is only a snake like. Bored after 5 seconds,
not my kind of games anymore.

Probably GP wrote roguelike because the general look of the game.

~~~
qwertyuiop924
He was referring to permadeath, but he's wrong. In an RL, the world would be
regened when you died, and it would likely be singleplayer: this is just an
multiplayer snakelike.

------
cyogee
disconnects way too fast.

~~~
26
It says I'm disconnected after a couple seconds too. Also, like most browser
games, it manages to rev up the fan on my fairly modern laptop almost
immediately.

------
Hockey_Dino
Multiplayer Snake from Nokia 3310 :D Amazing!

------
alexcasalboni
RIP RAM

------
buffmoviebuff
got bored after 5 mins

